
Lorem ipsum Explained - samratjp
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lorem_ipsum
======
harrybr
I'm tempted to add a section on "Problems with using Lorem Ipsum when
designing for the web".

Layouts should be designed around real content, not the other way around.

